# Chat Room



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

the link on the top right doesn't work but the link thats underneath this forum link, does work.

im in there


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

link fixed. thanks.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm in there currently!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

im in there again, right now


----------

